# Astros in Action Division II College Baseball Classic



## Firebird65 (Feb 28, 2013)

Pics taken from February 1-3 at Minute Maid Park in Houston, TX. Participating teams included Texas A&M-Kingsville Javalinas, Abilene Christian Wildcats, Tarleton State Texans, Incarnate Word Cardinals, Emporia State Hornets, Arkansas-Monticello Boll Weevils, Arkansas Tech Wonder Boys and Central Missouri State Mules.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 3, 2013)

Not bad at all; you've captured the ideal moments, especially in the first and second-to-last (in future, please number your images).


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 3, 2013)

Apart from the last one. Great series.  First one is really nice,  apart from the distracting player in the background adjusting his nuts .


----------

